# Church Lobby



## Christie Photo

Shot available light, this was a tough one.  This is the results of combining two exposures to accommodate the differing levels and color temperatures of the lighting.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike

Looks great Pete.  It certainly gives the viewer a great sense of the space.

It looks like it's leaning, ever so slightly, to the right.  It might just be the wide angle distortion though.


----------



## shorty6049

nice work as always...

i have nothing else to say about this i guess.  at least nothing bad to say


----------



## Christie Photo

Big Mike said:


> It looks like it's leaning, ever so slightly, to the right.  It might just be the wide angle distortion though.



It might be that...  OR...

It might be that this was done at the end of the day, and the photographer  was getting a bit tired.  I'm happy to go along with your kind suggestion and blame it on the lens.

Thanks, Mike.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo

shorty6049 said:


> nice work as always...
> 
> i have nothing else to say about this i guess.  at least nothing bad to say



Thank you!

-Pete


----------



## ClarkKent

Nice work on combining the different exposures.


----------



## notelliot

what kind of church is that? looks like a conference center. 

nice work on the photo though.


----------



## Christie Photo

notelliot said:


> what kind of church is that? looks like a conference center.



A lot of the new churches do.  I'm not certain, but I think it's a non-denominational bible-centered Christian church.  It's Moraine Valley Chuch in Illinois.


----------

